# Cunard Calamanda/Coronade



## roadster (Aug 28, 2007)

Anyone any photos of these vessels or any idea what happened to them?


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Cunard Calamanda as follows

78 IONIAN CARRIER - 87 ODIGITRIA B. - 87 MASTROGIORGIS B. - 95 BUYUK ANA - 01 YU

Broken up in Alang 18.12.01

Cunard Carronade as follows

78 OLYMPIC HISTORY - 87 CHARALAMBOS B. - 89 CHARALAMBOS - 90 CHARALAMBOS B. - 95 MERYEM ANA

Broken up in Alang 19.03.02


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Photo of 'Calamanda' at http://www.schiffspost.com/flotte_c07.htm
Click right arrow for photo of 'Carrnade' and other Cunard bulkers.

For the Cunard reefer boys - same link then click left to Page 4 for a photo of 'Carmania' (ex 'Orange' - one of my old ships) with Cunard funnel, then click to Page 3 for 'Carinthia'. Scroll down that page and see 4 reefers laid-up at Birkenhead.

Regards,
Dennis.


----------



## Flixtonian (Aug 20, 2008)

I sailed on Aeneas (ex Cunard Carronade) in `84/85 as 2/0, whilst she was operated by TMA of Monaco. I think she was Spanish built, and one of a series of 6? We traded mainly from Antwerp into the Great Lakes, steel inbound, grain out.
Good strong ship.


----------

